# HAWX 2 Delayed Except on Xbox 360



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*HAWX 2 Delayed Except on Xbox 360*
08/20/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Oh dear. Looks like we have another Mafia II case on our hands, once again. HAWX 2 publisher Ubisoft has just released its latest release schedule and it seems that their high-flying sequel has been delayed on all platforms, except Microsoft’s Xbox 360.

The delay will undoubtedly raise a few eyebrows as HAWX 2 on the PlayStation 3, Nintendo Wii has been delayed a week and will now be swooping towards a September 10th release. However, the Xbox 360 version of HAWX 2 is still scheduled for its initial September 3rd release. The PC version will be released on October 1st.

Does this delay make you less excited for the game and will you still be getting it now for those who were planning on getting HAWX 2? 

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I don think a few weeks is any sort of real issue and it wont change purchase decisions. Its probably a business decision designed to make release more fluent and the company turnover spread out a bit.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If I may throw up the fanboy flag for a sec. It's just another attempt by MS to control thing and try to have things out first......because their scared that Sony's version might be better.( I read something similar to what I wrote on a PS forum which I find just way out there :coocoo Now that I got the fanboy rant out of the way, I agree if you want it you'll get if not you won't a few weeks won't change a thing.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

If MS are behind the delay, Ive not heard about it. Sure being first to market might make sure multiplat owners by the game for the 360 rather than wait, but unless Ubi make more money from that action then that wouldnt be the reason for the delay. Is there anything in it in tat sense, do Ubi make more money from 360 sales per unit?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The Fanboy rant was not to be taken seriously, just an attempt to show what lengths that fanboys will go to in defence of their preferred console. I have read a few crazy theories and all of them made me chuckle........ no that's not true there where a few that made me laugh so hard I was near tears.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, fanboys are sad little creatures


----------

